# Tren Only Cycle



## boomerjones (Oct 12, 2011)

Who's done this? I've heard its fine to run tren with low test or even no test without getting many side effects or having boner problems. I got test p on hand just incase but I'm only going to use it if necessary. I'll be running tren at 400-600mg/week depending on side effects. I'm also thinking of adding dbol in at a moderate dose (40mg/day max). HCG will be run starting a few weeks in at about 1000ui/week, along with caber starting at 1mg/week and increasing if needed. Have plenty of clomid and won't use nolva because its a 19-nor. 

I know test is "supposed" to be the base of every cycle, but I know someone personally who swears by this cycle. Looking for input from people who have run a similar cycle


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd be worried about having a dick that's only good to piss from...I'd also be worried about how hard I'll shut down and how difficult it will be to recover.  Not to mention the high probability of thinning/losing your hair.  Weight these factors when making the decision.  

Side note, some say that dbol can function as an oral replacement for testosterone in cycles when using tren solo.  I don't know how much merit there is to that, but I have heard of people running dbol and tren together.  Would I?  NO.




/V


----------



## mnpower (Oct 12, 2011)

my first cycle I was the kid in the gym who got offered some shit...i knew he was on tren so i said give me tren(what did i know id never researched) guy gives me 3 bottles of tren ace or e i have no idea and says pin 3 ccs every 3rd day so i do.....i got minimal strength gains...terrible back cramps....my balls became no existant...sex wasnt going to happen, i couldnt sleep...couldnt stop sweating, life was terrible....if your gunna run ace everyday your not afraid of the pin grab a couple bottles of test e run it for 2 weeks before you start your tren. I beg of you please grab some test e even if its only 200


----------



## yerg (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^^^X2

ive heard more horror stories with this type of cycle than i have heard success..having said that yes there are some that say they have had success, but why take the chance...


----------



## vannesb (Oct 12, 2011)

I would not try it for sure!


----------



## GMO (Oct 12, 2011)

I've known people who have done it without issues, but also know others that had MANY issues.  My take on it is, why take the risk? Throw in a low dose of test to cover yourself bro. You only have one body...


----------



## big60235 (Oct 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> ^^^^^X2
> 
> ive heard more horror stories with this type of cycle than i have heard success..having said that yes there are some that say they have had success, but why take the chance...



X3 here. 

Risk vs reward. That chance that something will go bad is much worse than the small possibility is will all go right. Heed the warnings, lots of big names (not me) on this site said NO. That should almost be enough. I really like Tren but would not even attempt it with out test which I like prop. IMO doubling the test vs tren works best for me.


----------



## draconian (Oct 12, 2011)

boomerjones said:


> Who's done this? I've heard its fine to run tren with low test or even no test without getting many side effects or having boner problems. I got test p on hand just incase but I'm only going to use it if necessary. I'll be running tren at 400-600mg/week depending on side effects. I'm also thinking of adding dbol in at a moderate dose (40mg/day max). HCG will be run starting a few weeks in at about 1000ui/week, along with caber starting at 1mg/week and increasing if needed. Have plenty of clomid and won't use nolva because its a 19-nor.
> 
> I know test is "supposed" to be the base of every cycle, but I know someone personally who swears by this cycle. Looking for input from people who have run a similar cycle



If you have test p then why would you not use it? It would only help your cycle. I would understand if you didnt have it available... 
Also I would start caber at 0.5 mg wk and increase from there if needed


----------



## TwisT (Oct 12, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Side note, some say that dbol can function as an oral replacement for testosterone in cycles when using tren solo.  I don't know how much merit there is to that, but I have heard of people running dbol and tren together.  Would I?  NO.
> /V



At very high doses, *maybe*. But then you have to take into consideration that it is a very highly amortizing drug. I agree Vic, no test, no tren. You're just asking for trouble.

-T


----------



## boomerjones (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm not the responses I was hoping for. Well I don't actuallu have the test p but i can get it at a moments notice, so I may do that. I'm gonna run this without test for a bit at least to see how it goes. I tend to be the guy who never gets side effects so maybe this will work out. I appreciate everyone's advice and will keep the thread updated with any problems/results


----------



## Drumhead138 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! Crazy responses. I been running Tren A only for a long time now with zero issues. I ran out of Test e and was screw it, I ain't stopping. And so far I'm loving it! 

As far as hair loss--to me i could care less if I were bald, but that's not a problem anyway.

As far as libido--I've also had no issues in that area. Oh sure, I'm not a rabbit, but I can make things happen if the chance arises.

I'm so not afraid of the pin, I could pin all day, everyday, so for me pinning everyday is kinda fun. I've learned to pin everywhere too. Calves, Chest, you name it.

I mean, most of you wouldn't do it, and I completely respect that--but for me, I love TREN and have great responses with it. 

I should add I pin .75 ml everday while on cycle. So far my cycle is 18 weeks of rockin transformation!

MHO.


----------



## boomerjones (Oct 13, 2011)

^^ thanks for the encouragement brahhh


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 13, 2011)

I say just stack at least 125-250mg test with it, why not?

If you're using prop just throw a tiny bit in with each tren injection


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 13, 2011)

Why not use Primo? instead of a test base, if your trying to cut or recomp then Primo would be a better call than test no? additional hardening and fat burning. not to mention no aromatization so no need for an AI. 

Bare in mind aswell people run primo solo with no libido issues.

just a thought but obvioulsy with tren in there it would be an expensive cycle.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 13, 2011)

primo's not gonna help your sex drive though, and I don't think either tren/primo will give you the "mood/energy" effects of test no?

I guess tren aggression could be a good substitute for the drive of test, but it seems like you'd be kinda apathetic and tired without some test right?


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 13, 2011)

Very true both may leave you sluggish. Also without test in there even at a low dose, appetite may be destroyed by the tren.

On second thought, get some test in you son!


----------



## GMO (Oct 13, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Why not use Primo? instead of a test base, if your trying to cut or recomp then Primo would be a better call than test no? additional hardening and fat burning. not to mention no aromatization so no need for an AI.
> 
> Bare in mind aswell people run primo solo with no libido issues.
> 
> just a thought but obvioulsy with tren in there it would be an expensive cycle.




There is no need to run primo with Tren.  It is a waste of $$$ IMO, and primo is expensive.  If Tren doesn't harden you up enough, then your diet sucks ass.

Again, I have known people to run Tren with no issues, but a fair majority do encounter sexual related sides and a greater difficulty in recovery.

Bottom line is that it is always smart to have some sort of androgen replacement when you are shutting down your body's testosterone production.


----------

